# Inverted cloaca or parasite



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

This morning I noticed this coming out of the backside of one of my Chazuta imitators. 









I was hoping it was a tadpole but on closer inspection that does not appear to be the case. I looks like his insides so thought of the inverted cloaca. 

I was wondering if it might be a parasite. When I originally got these guys several months ago they tested positive for hookworm during quarantine, but were subsequently treated and tested negative in multiple follow up fecal samples.

Can anyone please tell me what this actually is and more importantly what I can do to treat. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a prolapse of the frog's cloaca or rectum. It looks bad. Please don't waste any time in taking it to a veterinarian so that they can reinsert it (correctly!!!) and prescribe post-op medicine and care.

There are a few home remedies suggested on this board (use the search function), with hit-or-miss outcomes for the frogs involved, but this is a serious medical emergency that shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I was afraid that was the case. Will get him to the vet ASAP.

Any idea what might have caused it so I can be proactive and avoid this in the future?


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

mwallrath said:


> Any idea what might have caused it so I can be proactive and avoid this in the future?


It happened to my frog the day after it gourged herself on rice flour beetle larvae, which is a food that I rarely offer them. Did you experiment with a different food source recently? Maybe it accidentally ingested substrate? The vet I took it to said that reptiles and amphibians seem to be prone to this condition. 

I hope your vet is able to get it fixed up, and wish a speedy recovery!


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

I just feed rice flour beetle larva yesterday as a treat. I only feed these on occasion but have not had any issues before. It actually looks much better this evening but have vet appt first thing in the morning.


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

So this morning he looks and is acting normal.









I will keep him isolated for a few days and observe closely.

Has anyone had and experience where this issue has self corrected? I did confirm with the vet that this was possible.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad he is looking better this morning. You don't have any fine substrate or anything in your substrate that could fragment, do you? When I saw it, I thought maybe it could have been due to sucking down a grain of sand or something along with his food. A thick leaf layer might help, just in case. The only other thing I can think of - is it possible that an adult beetle or molt fragment or something got in with the larvae when you fed? 

I hope the vet appt. goes well.

Mark


----------

